# اسماء و معاني مسيحية



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2009)

*صوفيا
هي كلمة لاتينية و قبطية و في اللغة الروسية تدعى سونيا و في اللغة اللاتينية سابينا و معنى الاسم هو الحكمة او حكمت او صوفي

أغابي
هي كلمة لاتينية و تعني المحبة

هلبيس
هي كلمة لاتينية و معناها الرجاء او الامل او الامال

بستيس
هي كلمة لاتينية و قبطية و معناها الايمان

مورا
و هي كلمة لاتينية و معناها ثمرة البرية

أور
هي كلمة لاتينية و قبطية و هي مدينة كلدانية في أورشليم

دا ديانا
دا : معناها حقيقي
ديانا : معناها الهه الصيد
أي الهه الصيد الحقيقي

أريانوس
كلمة لاتينية و معناها مثل الفضة

هركلامون
معناها هرقلي أي المنسوب الى هرقل أحد الهه اليونان

خريستيانا
معناها المسيحية أي المنسوبة للمسيح له المجد

فيكتوريا
هو اسم لاتيني و معناه النصر و يقال أيضا فيكي , فيكتورين , فيكتورينا

روجينا
هو اسم لاتيني و معناه الملكة و يقال أيضا جينا و رينا

مينا
هو اسم لاتيني و قبطي و معناه أمين

مارتينا 
هو اسم لاتيني مشتق من مارتن و هو اله الحرب المشتق من مارس
أي مارتينا معناها المحاربة

ريموند
هو اسم لاتيني و المقصود منه ريمون و معناه نور العالم أي يرمز للمسيح له المجد

فيكتور
هو اسم لاتيني و قبطي و معناه المنتصر

فيليكس
هو اسم روسي و لاتيني و معناه المحظوظ

ريكس
هو اسم لاتيني و معناه الملك

باتريك
هو اسم أمريكي و معناه الاشراف و علية القوم

سلفستر
اسم روسي و معناه الخشب ( عشان خاطر تويتى هههههههه )

مي
هو اسم عربي و معناه عين البقرة

ماريانا
هو اسم لاتيني مشتق من ماريا و الاصل مريم

فلانتين
هو اسم لاتيني و معناه القوي

أتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم ​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا كوكى

تعيشي وتثقفينا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا كوكى
> 
> تعيشي وتثقفينا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*تعيش وتشارك يا كليمووووووووو بردك المشجع *






​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2009)

جميل يا كوكى 

شكرااااااااااااااا على الجديد يا قمر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

*حبة اسامى تاااااااااااااااااانى

( كارولين )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل فرنسى
معناه البنت الصغيرة المليئة بالأنوثة



اسم ( ماريان )
هو اسم بنت
مشتق من اسمين وهما ( مارى ) و ( آن )
فبالتالى هو خليط بين معنى الاسمين :
مارى : هو بحر المرارة .. وآن : النعمة
والاسمين من أصل عبرى


اسم ( ملاك )هو اسم ولد
مشتق من الكلمة العبرية (ملاشى أو ملاخى Malachi )
ومعناه ملاك الرب

اسم ( أمير )
هو اسم ولد
من أصل عربى
ومعناه الأمير أو الحاكم

اسم ( ماريز )
هو اسم بنت
مشتق من مارى وهو من أصل عبرى
ومعناه بحر المرارة

اسم ( ايرينى )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل يونانى
ومعناه السلام

اسم ( فادى )
هو اسم ولد
من أصل عربى
ومعناه المُخلِص أو الفادى

اسم ( جورج )
هو اسم ولد
من أصل يونانى
ومعناه ابن الأرض او الفلاح

اسم ( أمانى )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل عربى
ومعناه أمانى أو أمنيات "جمع أمنية"

اسم (يوستينا )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل روسى مشتق من ( يوستين )
ومعناه العدالة


اسم ( ميرنا )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل أسبانى
ومعناه المحبوبة الجميلة



اسم ( مارو )
هو اسم ولد
ومن اصل يابانى
ومعناه أنا

اسم ( جاكلين )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل فرنسى
ومعناه الحماية

اسم ( مارينا )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل لاتينى
ومعناه من أصل بحرى

اسم ( أندرو )
هو واسم ولد
من اصل يونانى
ومعناه الشجاع

اسم ( انجيلا )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل يونانى ومشتق من اسم انجيل
ومعناه الملائكية

اسم ( شنودة )
هو اسم ولد
من أصل يونانى
ومعناه الابن الصغير لله

اسم ( سارة )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل عبرى
ومعناه الأميرة

اسم ( جولى)
اسم بنت
من أصل لاتينى
ومعناه ( الشبابية ذو الشعر الناعم )

اسم ( عماد )
هو اسم ولد
من اصل عربى
ومعناه أساس

اسم ( ايهاب )
هو اسم ولد
من اصل عربى
ومعناه هدية او هبه

اسم ( كاميليا)
هو اسم بنت
من اصل ايطالى
ومعناه الاخلاص

اسم ( مادونا )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل ايطالى
ومعناه مريم = بحر المرارة

اسم ( جيهان )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل تركى
ومعناه الصافية

أسم ( جون )
هو اسم ولد
من أصل عبرى
ومعناه الرب حنّان

اسم ( نانسى )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل انجليزى
ومعناه الممتلئة نعمة

اسم ( اشرف )
هو اسم ولد
من أصل عربى
ومعناه الأكثر شرفا


اسم ( أوليفيا )
هو اسم بنت
من أصل لاتينى
ومعناه شجرة الزيتون

أسم (بسنت)
هو اسم بنت
من أصل فرنسى
ومعناه الصبورة (طويلة البال)

اسم ( كاتى )
هو اسم بنت
من اصل يونانى
ومعناه الصافية

اسم ( بيتر )
هو اسم ولد
اصله لاتينى او يونانى
ومعناه : صخرة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> جميل يا كوكى
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا على الجديد يا قمر​



*الشكر ليكى يا احلى كاندى*


----------



## sosana (8 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اوووووي يا كوكي على المعلومات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووي يا كوكي على المعلومات الجميلة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
ميرسى يا سوسنه على مرورك الجمييييييل*


----------



## Tota Christ (8 فبراير 2009)

حلللللللوه اوى اوى الاسماء دى مرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده

وللاضافه مارينا يعنى جوهره او دره


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

tota christ قال:


> حلللللللوه اوى اوى الاسماء دى مرسى على الموضوع الحلو ده
> 
> وللاضافه مارينا يعنى جوهره او دره



*ميرسى ليكى يا توتا وللاضافه الحلوة دى *


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

فين اسمى 

لالالالالا 

ماليش دعوه 

انا عايز اعرف معنى اسمى دلوقتى 

هوه انا عارفه 

بس لازم تجيبه 

ماليس دعوه يا سويتى 

يا اما هزعل 

ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك  حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فين اسمى
> 
> لالالالالا
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا ماتزعلش 
 اهه مش ده اسمك
 كيرلس يعني عبد ربه*​


----------



## twety (9 فبراير 2009)

> سلفستر
> اسم روسي و معناه الخشب ( عشان خاطر تويتى هههههههه )


 
*الله يكرمك يا اختى*
*ههههههههه*

*ميرسى لتعبك الحقيقه تعبتى جدا*
*شوفيلى بقى معنى *
*" تويتى " *



> فلانتين
> هو اسم لاتيني و معناه القوي


 
*مش ده اللى هنحتفل بيه *
*كامن كام يوم *

*بس ميرسى يا قمر*
*بجد معانى جميله فى منها اول مرة اعرفه *


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا ماتزعلش *
> *اهه مش ده اسمك*
> ...


متأكده من المعلومه دى 

اصلى انا اعرف معنى تانى 

ميررررسى كتير على اهتمامك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *الله يكرمك يا اختى*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى لتعبك الحقيقه تعبتى جدا*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كفايه انى جيبت اسم سلفيستر يا حبيبتى انا تعبت كتير زى ما انتى قولتى هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا سكر على ردك الحلو*


----------



## vetaa (9 فبراير 2009)

*حلوين قووووووى*
*ومش محتاجه اعرف معنى اسمى *
*واضح بقى*
*هههههههه*

*ميرسى يا قمر*
*وشكرا على الهديه*
*ههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> متأكده من المعلومه دى
> 
> اصلى انا اعرف معنى تانى
> 
> ...


*
ممكن يكون للاسم اكتر من معنى يا كوكو
ميرسى لوجودك الجميل*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 فبراير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين قووووووى*
> *ومش محتاجه اعرف معنى اسمى *
> *واضح بقى*
> *هههههههه*
> ...


*
لا مش واضح اوى يعنى هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا فتوت الشكر ليكى حبيبتى دى حاجه صغيرة*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ممكن يكون للاسم اكتر من معنى يا كوكو*
> *ميرسى لوجودك الجميل*


 
فعلا ممكن يكون فى اكتر من معنى للاسم 

ميرررررسى على اهتمامك بالرد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *star* (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على الاسامى الحلوة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*star* قال:


> *شكرا على الاسامى الحلوة
> ربنا يباركك*



ثانكس *star*​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع لزيييييز
ميرسي ليكي يائمر


----------



## maged18 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مريم12 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل جدااااااا يا كوكى
تسلم ايدك يا قمر
و ميرررسى خالص
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع لزيييييز
> ميرسي ليكي يائمر



ثانكس ارووجه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى ماجد​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *جميل جدااااااا يا كوكى
> تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> و ميرررسى خالص
> و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



ثانكس يا مريومه لوجودك الجميل​


----------



## maria123 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كتير عل اسماء


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

maria123 قال:


> شكرا كتير عل اسماء



ثانكس كتير ماريا لوجودك​


----------



## elamer1000 (18 أبريل 2010)

هو ليه مش منظمين

*معانى الاسماء المسيحية*

*ابانوب* ابو الذهب
 *ابرام* الاب المكرم
 *ابراهيم* اب الجمهور
 *ابشالوم* ابى السلام
 *ابيجايل* ابو القوة
 *اثانسيوس* خالد
 *احشويرش* رئيس الحكام
 *اخاب* اخو الاب
 *اخنوخ* مكرس
 *اخى توفال* اخو الجهل
 *ادم* دم
 *ادورد* حارس غنى
 *ارسانيوس* مكتمل الرجولة
 *ارشى لاؤس* رئيس الشعب
 *ارميا* الرب يؤسس
 *اسامة* من اسماء الاسد
 *استفانوس* اكليل استفان
 *استير* سيدة صغيرة
 *اسحق* يضحك
 *اسرائيل* الله يصارع
 *اشعياء* الرب يخلص
 *اغابى* محبة
 *اغابيوس* محبوب
 *اغسطينوس* محترم
 *اكليمندس* رفيق
 *الاسكندر* حامى البشر
 *الفونس* شهير
 اليزبيث ليزا الله اقسم
 *اليس* نبيله
 *اليشع* الله خلاص
 *اليصابات* الله قسم
 *اليعازر* الله عون
 *انجى* ملاك
 *انجيلا* رسول الرب
 *انجيلوس* ملاك
 *اندروس* رجل الحق
 *انطونيوس* عوض
 *اوجنيه* جليله
 *اوريا* يهوه نورى
 *اولجا* قديسة
 *اونش* رجل
 *ايرينى* سلام شيرى
 *ايزابيل* غير معظم
 *ايسيذورس* هبة من ايزيس
 *ايليا* الهى يهوه
 *ايمن* مبارك
 *ايهاب* جلد
 *ايوب* الراجع الى الله
 *باترك* المشرف على القوم
 *باخوم* نسر
 *باربارا* اجنبية
 *بارباس* ابن الاب
 *باسل* من اسماء الاسد
 *باسليوس* ملكى
 *بربارا* غريبة
 *برسوم* ابن الصوم
 *برنابا* ابن الوعظ
 *برناديت* دبه قوية
 *بسطوروس* صليب
 *بطرس* صخرة *بيتر* بيير*بترو*
*بفنوتيوس* تابع لله
 *بلعام* المبتلع
 *بنايمن* ابن اليمين
 *بوعز* ذو عزة
 *بولس* الصغير *بولا**بافلى*
*بيستفروس* الصليب
 *بيسنتى* اساس
 *بيلاطس* محامى
 *تريزا *13بالفرنسية
 *توما* توام
 *تيموثاوس* عابد الله
 *ثامار* نخله
 *ثاوفيلس* صديق الله
 *جاكلين* مؤنث يعقوب
 *جانيت* حنونة
 *جدعون* قاطع بشدة
 *جرجس* فلاح
 *جورجيت* فلاحة صغيرة
 *جيهان* العالم
 *حاتم* حاكم
 *حجى* مولود فى عيد
 *حزقيا* الرب قوة
 *حزقيال* الله يقوة
 *حسام* سيف
 *حنانيا* حنان الله *حنة**حنان*
*حواء* ام لكل حى
 *داليا* كرمة عنب
 *دانيال* الله قضى
 *داو*د محبوب
 *ديانا* اله الصيد الحقيقة
 *ديسقورس* رب الجنود
 *ديمتريوس* اسم اله الزراعة
 *دينه* دينونة
 *راحاب* متسع
 *راحيل* شاه
 *راعوث* جميله
 *رافائيل* الله الشافى
 *رامى* اسم كوكب سمكة بلطى بالقبطى مرتفع بالعبرى
 *راندا* شجر طيب الريحة
 *رانيا* دائمة النظر
 *راوبين* هوذا ابن الله
 *رشا* غزالة صغيرة
 *رعوئيل* صديق الله
 *روجينا* ملكة
 *ريم* غزال صغير ابيض
 *ريموند* نورالعالم *ريمون*
*ريهام* مطر قليل صغير
 *زبدى* هبة الله
 *زكريا* الرب يذكر
 *سارة* اميرة
 *سالى* مشتق من سارة
 *ساندرا* حامية البشر
 *سفيرة* جميله
 *سلفيا* زهرة نادرة
 *سليمان* رجل السلام
 *سمعان* سامع
 *سهى* كوكب خفى
 *سوريال* الرب صخرتى
 سوسنة سوسنة *سوزان*
*سيرافيم* الناريون
 *سيلا* المسؤل
 *سيمون* سامع
 *شاروبيم* صورة الله
 *شاول* سئل من الله
 *شمشون* شمس
 *شمعون* سماع
 *شنودة* ابن الله
 *صموئيل* اسم الله
 *صوفيا* حكمة
 *طابيثا* غزالة
 *طارق* اتى فى الليل
 *طوبيا* الله طيب
 *عيسو* مشعر
 *غادة* امراة ناعمة
 *غبريال* رجل الله
 *غرغوريوس* ساهر
 *فرعون* البيت الكبير
 *فلوباتير* محب لابيه
 *فنوئيل* وجه الله
 *فيرونيا* اسم الفتاة التى مسحت وجه المسيح
 *فيفيان* نشيطة
 *فيكتور* المنتصر
 *فيلبس* محب للخيل
 *فيلمون* محب
 *قاين* حداد
 *كاترين* نقية
 *كارولين* انسانة
 *كرستين* مسيحية
 *كرياكوس* يوم الرب
 كلير واضحة كلارا
 *كيرلس* عزير
 *كيرية* سيدة
 *لابان* ابيض
 *لعازر* من يعينه الله
 *لوقا* منير
 *لويس* محارب
 *ليئه* بقرة وحشية
 *ليندا *ابنة الاسد
 *مارتينا* المحاربة
 *مارجرجيت**ريتا* لؤلؤة
 *ماريان* ابنه مريم
 *مارينا* جوهرة
 *متى* عطية الله *تادرس**متاؤس*
*مرثا* ربه
 *مرقس* مطرقة
 *مريم* متمردة *مارى**مادونا**مريام**ماريا*
*مكاريوس* طوباوى
 *مكسيموس* الاعظم
 *منسى* من ينسى
 *مورا* ثمرة البرية
 *موريس* المغربى
 *موسى* الماء والشجر
 *مونيكا* فريدة
 *مى* عين البقرة
 ميخا من مثل
 *ميخائيل* من مثل الله *مايكل**ميشيل*ميصائيل
*ميرا* سلام
 *ميرنا* محبوبة
 *مينا* امين
 *ناثان* الله قد اعطى
 *ناحوم* عزاء الله
 *ناردين* اسم الطيب الذى سكب على المسيح
 *نانسى* حنان
 *نسرين* ورد ابيض قوى الرائحة
 *نعمان* نعيم
 *نعمة* مسر
 *نفر* جميل
 *نوح* راحة
 *نيقولاس* المنتصر على الشعب نيقديموس
 *هابيل* نسمة
 *هارون* موطن القوة
 *هوشع* الخلاص
 *يسطس* عادل
 *يسى* رجل
 *يشوع* يهوة خلص
 *يعقوب* يعقب
 *يهوذا* حمد
 *يوئيل* يهوه هو الله
 *يوحنا* يهوة حنان
*حنا* يحنس
*جون* يؤانس
 *يوسف* يزيد جوزيف*يوساب*
*يوكابد *يهوة مجد
 *يونا* يهوة حنون
 *يونان* حمامة


*منقوول*



​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا كوكى للاسامى الحلوة بس مفهومش اسمى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس الاسامى اللى حاططها امير فيها اسمى

تسلم ايدك يا قمر
​


----------



## zezza (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا كوكى 
كنت محتاجة اعرف معنى ريمون و مارتينا 
ربنا يباركك يا سكرة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا كوكى للاسامى الحلوة بس مفهومش اسمى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*
ثانكس تاسونى لمرورك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> شكرا يا كوكى
> كنت محتاجة اعرف معنى ريمون و مارتينا
> ربنا يباركك يا سكرة



*ثانكس زوزا لمشاركتك*


----------



## Mason (24 أبريل 2010)




----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (24 أبريل 2010)

*اللاتينى ماثر معاكى اوووووووووووى يا كوكى*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


>



*ثانكس ميسوووووو*
​


بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *اللاتينى ماثر معاكى اوووووووووووى يا كوكى*
> ​


*لازم ياثر ههههههههه ثانكس بنوته
*​


abotarbo قال:


> ​



*ثانكس ابو تربو*
​


----------



## النسر الغريب (20 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي علي المعلو مات الحلوة دي يا  كوكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*انا بقي من غير ما ادور *
*لو لقيتي معني لاسمي قولي*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا بقي من غير ما ادور *
> *لو لقيتي معني لاسمي قولي*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههه عنيا يا روكا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *حبة اسامى تاااااااااااااااااانى
> ياترى الواحد يلاقى اسمه هنا؟:t9:​*
> 
> 
> ...


_*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
_*يا باشا   معلومات   حلوة الواحد كان  ناسى معنى اسمه*_ ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_
> _*يا باشا   معلومات   حلوة الواحد كان  ناسى معنى اسمه*_ ​


*
كويس انك افتكرتها 
ثانكس جوووووووون​*


----------



## رومانى مصر (14 أغسطس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## pepo_pop (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما معني اسم ناروز؟||| اسماء و معاني مسيحية*

*سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل مع جميعنا*
* =======================================================*​ 
** ما معني اسم ناروز؟*

** هل له علاقة بكلمة نيروز؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع رائع الرب يباركك اختي الغالية...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

رومانى مصر قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ثانكس رومانى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ما معني اسم ناروز؟||| اسماء و معاني مسيحية*




pepo_pop قال:


> *سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل عقل مع جميعنا*
> * =======================================================*​
> ** ما معني اسم ناروز؟*
> 
> ** هل له علاقة بكلمة نيروز؟*



حقيقى معرفش معنى الاسم ولو لاقيت المعنى هقولك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> موضوع رائع الرب يباركك اختي الغالية...



ثانكس كريستيان لوجودك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه عنيا يا روكا​*


*بتتتتتتتتتت فين معني لاسمي*
*ضحكتي عليا وقولتي هشوف :thnk0001:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *بتتتتتتتتتت فين معني لاسمي*
> *ضحكتي عليا وقولتي هشوف :thnk0001:*​



انا عارفا معناه
تحبى اقول المعنى على الكام كده ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> انا عارفا معناه
> تحبى اقول المعنى على الكام كده ههههههههههههه​


*تؤتؤ يا بت بيني وبينك:smil16:*
*بس حاجة جديدة غير اللي اعرفهاleasantr*​


----------

